# srv2.sys causing BSOD in Windows 7 Ultimate x64



## dougalja (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all, not sure where to start on the below issue:

- I have started getting BSOD, usually when accessing Excel data on a USB flash drive

- viewing the minidump shows that srv2.sys driver is the culprit every time - full details attached

- I am running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 with Intel Core 2 Duo 3.33GHz, 8Gb ram, 2 x ATI Radeon HD4670 cards running 3 monitors

- I recently did a complete clean install of Windows 7 (previously had Windows Vista Business), formatted the hard drive and reinstalled core apps

- the only thing I can find relating to srv2.sys is commentary regarding a flaw in windows that may allow a hacker to remotely crash a machine. I haven't found any guidance as to how to prevent this / whether one can disable or fix srv2.sys (seems to be a core system file as far as I can see?). please help!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

*srv2.sys* is an SMB driver. Instead of guessing, please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

It will provide us with some more information about the problem.


----------



## dougalja (Mar 18, 2010)

files attached as requested


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Would you please post the hardware information for your computer, including (but not limited to) the following:
- Motherboard Make & Model number (this is usually printed on it somewhere)
- CPU (Processor) type and clock speed
- RAM (memory) installed, its configuration (for example, '2 x 2GB RAM sticks'), and the Make & Part number (for example, 'Kingston, KVR800D2N5/2G')
- Power Supply size (in Watts), Make & Model number (this should be on a sticker on the power supply)
- Hard disk size(s), Make & Model number (for example, '500GB, Western Digital WD5000AADS')
- CD/DVD drive type, Make & Model number
- Graphics (Video) card Make & Model number
- anything else that you can think of, such as a sound card, etc., that is hardware inside your computer

This allows us to determine if your system is configured correctly, and does not have any 'conflicts' or 'deficiencies' in its hardware configuration.

Thanks in advance,
Art


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck on the 2 dumps - 

*0x7e (0xc0000005,,,)* = system thread threw an exception; the exception = 1st parm = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation. 

The Microsoft Smb 2.0 Server driver *srv2.sys* may have been named the probable cause, but it is the Symantec/ Norton product you have installed that is more than likely the actual cause of your problems. It's personal firewall blocks local NETBIOS ports causing Windows 7 system services to crash because of denial of access to the ports.

Remove NIS/ N360 from your system.

Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Tap F8 key during boot-up.

Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type *firewall.cpl* | select firewall.cpl above under programs | top-left, select "Restore Defaults"

Install MS Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/


However, the #1 issue in your system - the Asus AI Suite ATK0110 utility driver. The 2005 version in your system has been BSOD'ing Windows 7 system to death in recent months - 

```
[font=lucida console]                                                                  
 ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C) - Asus ATK0110

 athrx.sys    Mon May 19 22:43:58 2008 (48323AEE) - Atheros wifi

 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 12:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD) - Blackberry/ similar driver
 RimUsb_AMD64.sys Wed Apr 16 10:49:32 2008 (480611FC) 
[/font]
```
Asus driver updates --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

ATK0110 driver Download --> Motherboard--> Utility--> Tools 

The Atheros wifi and Blackberry/ similar device drivers must be updated as well.

Regars. . .

jcgriff2

.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Mar 17 21:57:20.553 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:12:02.145
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002c98c60, fffff88007b73808, fffff88007b73060}
Probably caused by : srv2.sys ( srv2!StartIoAndWait+32 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Mar 16 22:25:00.054 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:46:51.646
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002c98c60, fffff880075c7808, fffff880075c7060}
Probably caused by : srv2.sys ( srv2!StartIoAndWait+32 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
by [color=#000055]jcgriff2   
  
J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP

https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/font]
```


----------



## dougalja (Mar 18, 2010)

great - thanks for the suggestions. I will try these fixes and let you know how I get on.


----------



## dougalja (Mar 18, 2010)

dear all - I updated the Asus driver and have had no BSOD issues for the last few days. thanks for your assistance


----------



## dougalja (Mar 18, 2010)

oh dear. I just got another BSOD where srv2.sys is mentioned. The Dump file (attached) states "No more IRP stack locations" as the cause, giving BSOD code #35. Any suggestions?


----------



## dougalja (Mar 18, 2010)

just to clarify, the BSOD ALWAYS happens when I'm trying to open a file on a USB flash drive. I use this drive as the "My Documents" folder.


----------



## Cpt.JackSparrow (Feb 3, 2010)

As J. C. said have you removed NIS ?? Its well known for problems and NIS doesn't go out of your Computer easily so used the Norton removal tool. And what files is that your trying to open ?? Word document or PDF ?? 

- Captain


----------



## dougalja (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks Captain, it's usually a word doc or Excel spreadsheet. I will try removing NIS, although it's so far proven very effective against viruses so I'm a bit reluctant. I've used it for many years so wouldn't be confident in which alternative AV software to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cpt.JackSparrow (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,
I usually recommend Microsoft Security Essentials it lite and works great. The good thing is that very few false postive compared to others and its free. And if you have Malwarebytes and WinPatrol then you should be pretty good.
Also make sure it's not a faulty USB port. Try with different port and different USB drives. 

Hope this helps,
Captain


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Remove NIS - you can always re-install it, should you want to.


----------



## dougalja (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks to both of you for the helpful pointers...as usual with these things I'll go through a process of elimination and keep you posted.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There were issues with srv2.sys in Vista - dunno if this carried over to Win7
2 things to consider:
- ensure that all Windows Updates are installed and all drivers are updated
- ensure that there isn't any malware on the system.


----------

